# Visa process in free zone



## majidkorai

Hi fellows,

I got hired by a company registered in RAKIA free zone Ras Al Khaimah, UAE. They have started process for getting employment visa for me.

My query is that How much time is required for employment visa processing, as much as i know from various sources it is game of only 2-3 days. 

But it already took more than 3 weeks now. And company is saying that still Immigration has not issued my visa, they will send me as soon as it is issued.

Any thoughts please.

Regards


----------



## majidkorai

majidkorai said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> I got hired by a company registered in RAKIA free zone Ras Al Khaimah, UAE. They have started process for getting employment visa for me.
> 
> My query is that How much time is required for employment visa processing, as much as i know from various sources it is game of only 2-3 days.
> 
> But it already took more than 3 weeks now. And company is saying that still Immigration has not issued my visa, they will send me as soon as it is issued.
> 
> Any thoughts please.
> 
> Regards



Somebody help!!!


----------

